# Transworld Show Is Coming Back To Las Vegas!



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I was so disappointed when it was not possible for me to go the 2008 International Halloween Costume & Party Show.

I am SO happy that it is returning to Las Vegas after many rumors that it would not return.

I can't wait. It was posted on HalloweenNews.com as soon as I found out.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Larry if you go make sure you take pictures to post for us!

Muf

PS this is most likely not the place for this but I'm gonna stick it here anyway: Today I went to vote in the coffin contest & it said I voted already but I didn't. I knew when the contest started I was gonna wait till the end to vote. Just wanted to let you know.


----------

